# Futter/Köder für Rotaugen /Rotfedern



## Karni (10. Mai 2011)

Petri zusammen!!

war heute wieder am Kanal und wollte mir nen paar Rotaugen und Rotfedern als KöFis angeln...

ich also die Fliegenmade eingepackt und los...

da ich noch keine erfahrungen im Bereich des Friedfischens habe, habe ich auch keine ahnung, ob und wenn ja, wie man den punkt wo man die zielfische herausholen mag anfüttern muss...

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand nen paar tipps geben...

zur info... ich habe jetzt in 6 Stunden 5 fische auf fliegenmade rausgeholt... 2 sonnenbarsche, 2 rotaugen und einen barsch...


Gruß

Karni


----------



## elbe89 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Futter/Köder für Rotaugen /Rotfedern*

moin karni köfis angeln is ganz einfach zu erst musst du die tiefe ausloten danach fütterst du an zu erst 3 tennisball große  klumpen damit ordentlich futter aufm angelplatz liegt und wenn es wieder weniger bisse werden kannst du immer mal wieder ne golfball große kugel nachwerfen als köder waren maden aufjedenfall die richtige wahl darfst nur nicht zu große haken nehmen am besten 14-18er oder wenn du große köfis brauchst auch nen 12er und dann immer nur 1-3 maden aufm haken je nach dem wie groß die köfis sein sollen und als pose würd ich dir aufjedenfall eine feine empfeheln so zwischen 1-3g je nachdem wie stark die stömung in deinem kanal ist


gruß elbe 89


----------



## Karni (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Futter/Köder für Rotaugen /Rotfedern*

hi elbe89,

danke erstmal für die schnelle antwort.

habe nen 18er haken verwendet, und ne pose mit 1 bzw 2g tragkraft... eine Strömung ist im kanal (an der stelle zu mindestens nicht vorhanden, da es sich um nen toten arm handelt)

wie mische ich mir das futter, gibt es da so allgemein gültige "rezepte" oder wird da fertigfutter genommen?

wie lange hält so ein "Tennisball" vor, weil in der regel gehe ich abends nach der arbeit so 2 stunden, weil es dann dunkel wird.

Die stelle wo ich mein glück versuche ist ein sehr flaches endstück des armes...habe irgendwo mal gelesen, dass sich jungfische (zählen da eigentlich noch so ca. 10cm exemplare zu?) dort hin zurück ziehen... stimmt das soweit?


----------



## Downbeat (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Futter/Köder für Rotaugen /Rotfedern*

Ich denke mal du willst nicht soviel Geld in das Futter investieren nur um KöFis zu fangen. Versuchs mal mit 1 Pfund Paniermehl, einem Teelöffel Kurkuma(Curry), ein oder zwei Tütchen Vanillezucker und an der Angelstelle eine Handvoll Erde mit einmischen. Dann vorsichtig befeuchten, damit das Futter nicht zu Teig wird sondern nur ein bisschen zusammenklebt.
Das sollte für Köfis eigentlich locker reichen.

Was deine Stelle angeht müsste das eigentlich auch hinhauen.


----------



## steven96 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Futter/Köder für Rotaugen /Rotfedern*



Downbeat schrieb:


> Ich denke mal du willst nicht soviel Geld in das Futter investieren nur um KöFis zu fangen. Versuchs mal mit 1 Pfund Paniermehl, einem Teelöffel Kurkuma(Curry), ein oder zwei Tütchen Vanillezucker und an der Angelstelle eine Handvoll Erde mit einmischen. Dann vorsichtig befeuchten, damit das Futter nicht zu Teig wird sondern nur ein bisschen zusammenklebt.
> Das sollte für Köfis eigentlich locker reichen.


|good: 
das kannst du noch mit  pürierten mais aufwerten (nicht zuviel). ansonst kannst du mit Kaffeeweiser wolken bilden und  kleine aufsteigende Partikel wären auch nicht schlecht (z.b.: Kokosraspeln). 


mfg


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Futter/Köder für Rotaugen /Rotfedern*

ich angle meine Köfi´s am Kanal immer so...

1,95 lange 0-10Gr WG Rute mit ner 1000er rolle und 16er schnur. Pose ausloten die tiefe anfüttern solange auf Raubfisch angeln und nach 5-10 min anfangen und da rappels immer  achja ich benutze nen 20er Haken und 1 Pinki 

MfG


----------



## Dunraven (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Futter/Köder für Rotaugen /Rotfedern*

Wie tief ist denn der Kanal wenn Du mit so einem Zahnstocher fischt?

Zum Anfüttern, einfach regelmäßig ein paar Maden oder Pinkies schießen/werfen wie auch immer. Alternativ eben ein leichtes Futter das schöne Wolken macht beim Absinken. Die Made dann ähnlich langsam absinken lassen, am besten zusammen mit oder kurz nach den Maden/der Wolke.


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Futter/Köder für Rotaugen /Rotfedern*

4m  einfach mit der Laufpose is das 0 Problem


----------



## mirko1988 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Futter/Köder für Rotaugen /Rotfedern*

Hi.
Man muss nicht zwingend anfüttern.
Zum köderfischangeln gehe ich gern mal auf die Pirsch und werfe verdächtige Stellen mit einem kleinen Rotwurm an. 
Oft fange ich so schneller. :g
Vorraussetzung sind natürlich markante Stellen oder eine glatte Wasseroberfläche.


----------



## Wikinger1982 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Futter/Köder für Rotaugen /Rotfedern*

bietet ihr die made am haken kurz über grund an oder liegt das vorfach auf,wenn ja wieviel?


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Futter/Köder für Rotaugen /Rotfedern*

Eine handbreit über Grund.

Wen nichts beisst langsam flacher stellen und leichtes Futter einwerfen. Evtl. sind sie eine(oder mehrere) Etagen höher.


----------



## Karni (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Futter/Köder für Rotaugen /Rotfedern*

WOW, erstmal vielen Dank für die Infos...

werde es mal mit dem "rezept" versuchen...

@ mirko1988

Wo sind denn markante stellen für rotfedern und rotaugen? würde es dann auch gerne so mal testen 


@ Wikinger 1982

jepp, habe es auch leicht über dem grund versucht....


----------



## mirko1988 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Futter/Köder für Rotaugen /Rotfedern*

Hi.
Schilfgürtel oder versunkene Bäume sind immer Topstellen.
Ich klemme beim pirschen kein Blei auf das Vorfach, damit der Köder ganz sanft zum boden fällt. Meistens kommen die Bisse dann auch kurz nach dem Auswurf. 
Machen sich die Fische durch Ringe sichtbar, werfe ich sie auch mal direkt an.
So fange ich jedenfalls meine Köderfische. Anfüttern mach ich nur bei längeren Friedfischsitzungen. 
#h


----------



## wusel345 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Futter/Köder für Rotaugen /Rotfedern*

Mein Rezept für KöFis ist seit vielen Jahren ganz simpel:

Weizenkleie aus der Raiffeisen Genossenschaft (Futtermittelhandel), Paniermehl vom Discounter, alte aufgeweichte Brötchen (in Wasser einlegen), Vanillezucker. 

Weizenkleie in einen Eimer, ordentlich Paniermehr mit rein, 2 oder 3 aufgeweichte Brötchen und drei Tütchen Vanillezucker. Alles mit Wasser gut zu einem dicklichen Matsch zusammenkneten, so dass man daraus tennisballgroße Klumpen formen kann. Die Kleie sorgt für dir Wolkenbildung, der Rest ist das Anfutter. 

Kosten: ein Eimer voll reicht für ca. 2 - 3 Ansitze und kostet vielleicht 4 - 5 Euro.


----------



## Dunraven (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Futter/Köder für Rotaugen /Rotfedern*

Hm 5 Euro, das sind dann ja knapp 4 Kg Markenanfutter und damit ca. 8 Liter trocken. Nass gemacht hat man da auch einen Eimer voll, aber das sättigt dann nicht so stark wie der Mix von wusel. Der ist mir deutlich zu sättigend für die Zielfische. Für Karpfen, Brassen, Schleie, ect. ok aber doch nicht für Rotauge/-feder. Günstiger bekommt man das Fertigfutter btw. dann noch wenn man da noch Maismehl aus der Mühle dazu gibt, Kosten 2 Euro für 5 Kg und macht auch noch gut Wolken.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Futter/Köder für Rotaugen /Rotfedern*

Richtig wolkig wird`s, wenn man dann noch mit Milch statt Wasser anrührt.:m


----------



## Karni (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Futter/Köder für Rotaugen /Rotfedern*

Petri,

habe gestern mal die erste Mischung probiert.

Resultat: in etwa 90 Minuten 5 fische, ABER davon leider nur ein rotauge, Rest sonnenbarsch, welchen ich lt. Händler wohl vergessen sollte...

Aber es ist ein Anfang 

Werde weiter probieren...

Gruß Thorsten


----------

